# Plastisol Transfers vs HTV



## willis09 (Sep 30, 2010)

Greetings,

I am decorating t-shirts and other apparel to make some side money. I typically use HTV, but as I've had more complicated and larger orders I've experimented with white toner transfers (with little luck). Now, I have a customer needing some jerseys. The shirt is 100% poly. The logo will be two colors. Am I better off using HTV or ordering plastisol transfers? 

I would rather screen print them myself, but I'm saving to purchase the necessary equipment. Until then, I have to use what I have. 

Thanks for any advice!!


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

First off if you are doing 2 color you might be better off with printed HTV. The HTV may shrink dramatically on poly jerseys as you press them or right after you remove the mask which will ruin your 2 color applique. 

Screen printed transfers are an option to consider. Cost may be just about the same depending on the number of prints.


----------



## PatWibble (Mar 7, 2014)

Quantity will dictate if plastisol transfers are a viable price. 

As Binki suggested printable HTV. If you hunt around you will find someone who will print and cut for you - probably charge by the linear metre/yard.


----------



## DrivingZiggy (Apr 24, 2017)

If the shirts are white you can just sublimate them since they're 100% poly.


----------



## willis09 (Sep 30, 2010)

I've never used printable HTV. I feel like I would need to test it out a little before I would be comfortable with it. But I will definitely keep that in mind. 

On the plastisol transfers, my only cause for concern is that I've used them...sparingly. Transfer Express is a name that comes up quite often, but their gang-up sheets are fairly small. I will be getting at least 45 prints of one logo, and possibly double that many or another 45 to 55 of another logo for this order. 

I've used Transfer Express some, but until now I've mostly used HTV or screen printed things myself. (I had a shop a few years back...I'm starting over after a move.)

How is Versatrans quality compared to Transfer Express? The gang-up sheets are plenty large enough to get two logos on each with Versatrans, so I'm tempted to give them a try. Like most people I'm sure, it's hard to take a leap on something new when your rep is on the line. 

Any advice is appreciated. 

(I made the logos so that HTV is an option.)


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

2 color htv on 45 garments will be very time consuming. If you're putting a dollar value on your time (and if you're not, you should), 2 color plastisol transfers are the way to go. Many of us here swear by Versantranz, not just for the quality but also for the turnaround time. They are equal to or better than Transfer Express. They apply at a lower temperature too which helps with polyester.


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

splathead said:


> 2 color htv on 45 garments will be very time consuming.


depends on the artwork and whether it is yours or customers
by that i mean, if it's yours and you are getting a good dollar for easy weeding two color designs
then vinyl may put more money in your pocket even with the extra time for weeding and double pressing

i've done tons of these two color designs and could easily do 30 in about 6 hours (all-in, cut, weed, press, fold, and attach hang tags)
at ~$16/tee profit, that makes for a good day in my book
on my time, in my house with coffee/beer/tunes/breaks at will
with a total equipment cost of less than $500

but if it is a complex customer supplied design, 
then you are probably better off with versatrans, or 613 originals

to me, customer supplied designs make for headaches, 
plus you end up competing with every joe-schmuck (apologies to our joe, who is not a schmuck)
with a silk-screen press making tee's for $3

if you can, blaze your own trail


----------

